# H: SM, IG (Vostroyans too), CSM, DE W: $$$, NIB/NOS CSM, New DE [USA only]



## revco9 (May 25, 2010)

Hello,

For 40K I Have the following:

Space Marines:
-Assault Marines Unprimed (5)
-Old OOP Metal Scouts of various loadouts, most either primed black or unpainted.
-AOBR Captain (Painted poorly, but strippable)
-Vanguard Vets Retail box, most unassembled, primed black.
-Tactical Termies x15 (From primed to painted)
-Even more! Ask!

Dark Eldar:
-New Archon, Not yet assembled or painted, all bitz included.

CSM:
-OOP Termies x5
-Oblit with no weapons/base, unprimed (All other pieces included)
-Chaos Sorcerer, Fantasy model kneeling with staff. (Unprimed)

IG:
-Catachan Demo Charge Carriers, along with a bunch of other catachans with an assortment of weapons (I believe some Melta too) OOP Metal ones
-Around 40 Primed Vostroyans (1 GL, 3 Flamers, 1Plasma, HWT Models (No HW), 7 SGTs, 1 sniper, 1 vox caster.)

WANT:
-Cash**
-Wyches
-Raiders
-Ravager
-NIB/NOS Chaos Vindicator's*
-NIB/NOS Chaos Marines*
-NIB/NOS Warsmith*
-NIB/NOS Chaos Rhinos* 


(Revackey on Dakka)

Email me at [email protected] for a very fast reply!


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

Is everything there for the Oblit? You mean it's unassembled and the weapons are missing?


----------

